# Two Trials Looking For Participants - Fibro Pain & Fatigue In CFS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Now Recruiting: A Fibromyalgia Pain Treatment Trial & A Global Fatigue Management Study ImmuneSupport.com08-21-2007 Two new studies are calling for participants now: - A multi-center trial of electromagnetic "neuromodulation" therapy for Fibromyalgia pain - And a web-based global study of fatigue in chronic illness. http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM082207F


----------

